# Replacing Convertible Pump Tubing with metal lines



## archlab (Feb 12, 2016)

Since my old Vinyl tubing is a bit leaky, I was considering replacing the existing lines with Metal Brake Lines. Has anyone done this? Is there a case to be made For or Against using Metal Lines?

Thank YOu


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the rams move or pivot at all I would expect the metal lines to break, crack after some time.


----------

